

Is this the new Facebook Paper? - Grooblin
http://paperprime.com
Facebook is rumored to be working on a Flipboard killer.
======
jeffehobbs
From the looks of the "Eventful front page", they're looking to launch before
Feb. 2, so we'll know soon enough.

